# Been to the beach now my dog is sick



## mupp3t (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi, I have a usally very healthy Jack Russell x but we have been to the beach today and he has been sick every 20minutes for the last 3 hours. He was eating everything possible inc sand so I am hoping that it is that obvious but I hav never seen him so poorly he is even falling asleep standing up. We will be at the vets in the morning if no improvement but apart from lots of fluids I don't know what else to do for him. Also he had a tick removd this week which is no an inflammed red spot could this be why he is sick ?? 
Sorry to run on but I am a protective mum lol :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Did he drink from the sea because the salt water can cause sickness.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Is it possible that hes drunk to much sea water as this is generally a case for sickness in dogs after visits to the beach due to the esses salt. . Id see how he is in the morning if poorly id get him checked over if your worried ,id say he will probably be fine. Keep and eye as you dont want him to dyhdrate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

I would give the vet a ring if he is being sick that often


----------



## mupp3t (Aug 17, 2009)

He did indeed the daft mutt. We have never been to the beach before so no idea the water would upset him. 
Thanks for that


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Apart from drinking the seawater, be aware of the proximity of sewage outfalls, and that sea and shore birds excrete large amounts of bacteria such as salmonella.
I went to a very interesting lecture a year or so back. I live near Morecambe, and the convention there was that people would put their kids in the tidal paddling pool just after a high tide, so a fresh load of sea water had gone into it. The theory was it would be cleaner.
Tests on the water showed it had least bacteria just before a high tide, when the water had been sitting in it for around 10 hours. The bacteria in it had died from exposure to ultra-violet light.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Poor chap... I bet he got so excited at the beach for the first time! Yes, they can be sick as they usually end up swallowing sea water and sand, plus the sheer excitement, as I well know, living 10 mins walk from the seafront, but throwing up that much doesn't sound like usual 'beach tummy' for want of a better description... it doesn't continue for that long normally. 

Hope he is better in the morning, fingers crossed, if not then he'll need to see the Vetty Man (or woman).


----------



## mupp3t (Aug 17, 2009)

Morning all. Thanks for your replies.
Mad mutt no longer being sick was as bouncy as ever when I got up but now all dozy so I am off to the vets later ..


----------

